# Recommend a hedge trimmer



## southland1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Looking for a hedge trimmer with long shaft like a weed eater and articulating/adjustable angle head. $400 or $500 preferably but will go higher if I need to. Which one would you buy?


----------



## southland1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Came up with these that I think meet the criteria.

Stihl HL 100 $500
Husqvarna 325HE4X $540
Echo HCA 266 $550
Shindaiwa AH230S-LW ?
Shindaiwa AH243S-LW ?
Dolmar MH-2556 ?


----------



## GlynnC (Jul 25, 2016)

Depending on the individual, weight becomes an issue. I have the Echo, really like it, but at age 71, it can work me into the ground in a hurry when working over my head!!


----------



## Franny K (Jul 27, 2016)

I would probably get the honda end for their multi tool if it (the business end) could be fitted to the string trimmer base machine. The tube which seems an inch is a bit questionable though.

I have the Efco 26mm shaft hedge type cutting attachment and a non extendable pole saw two cycle, and a honda 35cc four cycle trimmer to put it on. I think they are both obselete now (the attachment is likely still current) and were more $ than the Honda is now. I am starting to prefer the four stroke even though I have had some problems with the first one. The non extendable pole saw has a longer shaft than a string trimmer.


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)

I use all Echo/Shindaiwa. They are super reliable.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 7, 2016)

I have an HL 100. You can remove the articulating hedge trimmer and attach a pole saw, or a string trimmer head. It's been a solid tool. A bit heavy but man does it save time vs ladder work for tall bushes. And I find the pole saw much lighter than breaking out the ht101 for anything I can reach with it.


----------

